# New advance wars 2 working sig.



## BORTZ (Sep 21, 2008)

How do i get the white lines around hawke's body? im using paint.net.


----------



## Gore (Sep 22, 2008)

Use layers, dear.


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 22, 2008)

EPIC.

Well if you use photoshop, your life will get a whole lot easier.
you can just put a white stroke around it.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 22, 2008)

i dont have access to any kind of money/piracy means. im at college and they frown on piracy. so paint.net is what i got.


----------



## thieves like us (Sep 22, 2008)

for the financially challenged 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.gimp.org/
gimp is a robust freeware, photoshop-like paint program


----------



## Rebound (Sep 24, 2008)

If Hawke is on a different layer, try to find an option called defringe for that layer, im not sure if its in paint.net though.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 24, 2008)

ok thanks. i usually fail photoshop and ther paint programs.


----------

